# New Mushroom Hunting Stick....



## outdoorlivin247 (Jan 5, 2011)

My brother made me a new mushroom hunting stick and gave it to me for Christmas...I love my old one, but this one just flat out ROCKS...


----------



## cjcocn (Jan 5, 2011)

what's it used for?

is it a walking stick?

those mushroom-looking ends ... did he carve those in and burn them to get that look?

having never seen one before .... i guess im not qualified to say it looks good, but it does


----------



## outdoorlivin247 (Jan 5, 2011)

cjcocn said:


> what's it used for?
> 
> is it a walking stick?
> 
> ...


 
It is used to move brush while looking for morel mushrooms...

It is great for the fact that it gets your eyes focused on what you are looking for...

I was not there when made it, but would assume he used a dremel and it gave him the look he wanted...I will ask to make sure...


----------



## outdoorlivin247 (Jan 5, 2011)

Here is a pic from this past spring...Gives you an idea were they hide...


----------



## cjcocn (Jan 5, 2011)

outdoorlivin247 said:


> Here is a pic from this past spring...Gives you an idea were they hide...


 
 ... i should learn about those things.

i know that there are edible ones up here, but i know so little of which ones they are i would likely poison myself right quick 

i know of a guy about 30 miles north of here that picks them regularly ... i should tag along with him this spring/summer and start my education


----------



## Mastermind (Jan 5, 2011)

Your brother does nice work.


----------



## yooper (Jan 6, 2011)

I have made a few of them for friends, just ran out of shroomy friends to make em for. your bro does nice work!


----------



## outdoorlivin247 (Jan 6, 2011)

mastermind7864 said:


> Your brother does nice work.


 


yooper said:


> I have made a few of them for friends, just ran out of shroomy friends to make em for. your bro does nice work!


 
He is very talanted when it come to anything like this...He is a perfectionist with patience...I wish I could get myself to sit still long enough to do some of the things he does...


----------



## discounthunter (Jan 6, 2011)

very cool.


----------



## TMFARM 2009 (Jan 12, 2011)

nice stick.... i have never been good at mushroom hunting, they seem to disappear when i shoot them.:hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## RVALUE (Jan 12, 2011)

cjcocn said:


> ... i should learn about those things.
> 
> i know that there are edible ones up here, but i know so little of which ones they are i would likely poison myself right quick
> 
> i know of a guy about 30 miles north of here that picks them regularly ... i should tag along with him this spring/summer and start my education


 
That's Hilarious! (let us know how you do....) 

With any luck he's a prospector too!


----------



## RVALUE (Jan 12, 2011)

outdoorlivin247 said:


> My brother made me a new mushroom hunting stick and gave it to me for Christmas...I love my old one, but this one just flat out ROCKS...


 

Nice stick, but be prepared, the 'shroom will be under the bush _next to _the one you're looking at!


----------



## The Count (Jan 15, 2011)

In Romania,few years ago some folks died from eating mushrooms from the forest;
They were eating them for generations;
a deeper analysis showed that the spores from a poisonous mushroom have mixed up with those of an eatable one thus causing a severe toxi-infection leading to death.
neat stick. be safe !


----------

